# Track day insurance?



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi guys and gals, 

Looking for good track day insurance companies that offer on an agreed value basis. 

Can anyone recommend a few?

Many thanks


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Try HIC


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

xaero1 said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Looking for good track day insurance companies that offer on an agreed value basis.
> 
> ...



THB Egger Lawson/Competition Car Insurance.

01159415255

Ask for Susie in track day department.



Oh, and sit down when you make the call!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I thought HIC did not touch Japanese imports.
Has this changed?
Liv Vic have upped my premium by two hundred pounds and at the same time lowered my level of cover. None of my mods on the new policy so any unfortunate happenings and i get a standard R32 back. If such a thing exists.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah HIC do jap car Bajie. They offer 'free' uk trackday insurance apparently but I've not seen the small print so cant say.

Lee - Try Egger Lawson as Moley says, they're not cheap but they do agreed value. Think it's something like 80-100 quid per 10K value as a rough idea.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

HIC refer you across to Adrian Flux.

They cannot "afford" to insure a modified R32 GTR.

Well at least at 18:15 this evening they couldn't.
They are more into modified fords, saxo, 106 etc


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info Iain, Giles, Adam and Bajie. 

HIC don't do trackday cover for single days - they will do annual policies that allow trackdays included. 

Competition Car Insurance were very helpful and quoted me £104 for the day on my R32 with an agreed value of £8000. That may be slightly higher than most but only because I haven't done a trackday before. It seemed ok to me anyway


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

xaero, are you saying they would insure your car.
The girl I spoke to said the GTR was not a car they could afford to insure and that was before asking what the mods were.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just emailed CCI to see if they cover The Nurburgring

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They do. I imagine that you are about to loose your sense of humour.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I just saw the word "egger" on thier site, so imagine Susie is going to be contacting me with her hacksaw and diagram of "right arm severance"



mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They don't do that anymore mate. Now they just leave you lying in a pool of blood with a prolapsed rectum.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bugger


lol

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

based on a standard car (lol)

£202 per day

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah mine was about 300 per day for the Ring based on a 20K value.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm going for a week :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Take the TRO then !


----------

